# New Crew for 2014



## FisherofMen1 (Jun 18, 2013)

I got my captain license last year and started my guiding charter this year. I fish mainly in Trinity but, travel from Baffin to Sabine with a 23' Bluewave. If anyone is interested, I am starting a list for 2014. I do most of my fishing on the weekends. The average price is $100 a head. Send me your info and I was create an email blast each week. Let's go get'em. 
I CATCH'EM GOD CLEANS'EM.


----------

